# How long have you & yours been together?



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Happy Valentines' Week ... all my P-Fury Family!!!

In Celebration for Love week!!!!

For all my love birds and helpless romantics out there!!!
How long have you and your's been together?

For all my P.I.M.P.'s out there .... 
How long has your current "fling" been together?

&

C'mon everyone .... show us your "couple" shots!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

4 years. not sure is she will authorize the distribution of couple shots.


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

My right hand and I have been together for well over 19 years now.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Chimaira said:


> My right hand and I have been together for well over 19 years now.


 hahah welp I wasn't gonna go there but ......










NO COUPLE SHOTS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

4 years on the 13th...I'll try to get a picture of her on here.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Here's my sweetie RhomZilla and I Don't we look cute 2gether!!
Happy Valentine's














7 1/2 months..and still going


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Rhomzilla = P.I.M.P.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Didnt you see what was posted!!!


Piran-huhs said:


> NO COUPLE SHOTS!!!


 And im not cute.. Im MACHO!!! Also.. where the hell do youget these pics that Ive never seen before?!?!?!?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Hmmm...about 2 years 3 months ish, but going through a bad bit at the moment!

I've no pics of the 2 of us on this computer, but got this one of her, its a bad pic and wud probably be killed if she caught me postin it :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

going on 4 years, on and off..........
Dont have any pics of me(Have to remain annonymous like MS. NATT) .....but i do of her ........

*BTW*
Screw Valentines.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

5 years and were standing in front of a piranha tank at mandalay bay


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

3 1/2 years


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

separated shots okay?
3 months today









(Me... )
...


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Me and mine 3.7 years:


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Didnt you see what was posted!!!
> 
> 
> Piran-huhs said:
> ...










:laugh: Muahahaha and there's many more where that comes from :rasp:

edited: besides he didnt say no couple shots, he said No!!!! (paused) because he didnt want to see the couple shot of the other guy and his right hand i think!!







am i rite piran-huhs??


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Me and my fiance. We've been together for 2 years.

Joe


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no pics of us together but it is over 8 years
dixon


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

My fiance and I 1year and 4 months


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Two years.
BTW Feb 14 is a joke I don't even recongnize Valentine's Day as a real holiday. It was made up by the candy, card, and stuffed animal companies to make them more and to make men look like idiots. It is just another reason for us men to fail in the eyes of our mates.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

It will be 21 years come march 6th.
Later
Eric


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Rhomzilla = P.I.M.P.










GQ status!


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

whoa ... hahah I just realized I started this thread w/o adding to it myself ..... here's me and muh woman ....

together ..... going on 10 years this 23rd of June!!!
Maaaan ... I first met her when I was 13 years old!!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

mpdt said:


> Two years.
> BTW Feb 14 is a joke I don't even recongnize Valentine's Day as a real holiday. It was made up by the candy, card, and stuffed animal companies to make them more and to make men look like idiots. It is just another reason for us men to fail in the eyes of our mates.


 My gf gets me crap on valentines day. Besides, I can roll our anniversery, her b-day, and v-day all into one present if need be!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> whoa ... hahah I just realized I started this thread w/o adding to it myself ..... here's me and muh woman ....
> 
> together ..... going on 10 years this 23rd of June!!!
> Maaaan ... I first met her when I was 13 years old!!!!


 Awww you two make a cute couple--as with you others in here...


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Piran-huhs? said:
> 
> 
> > whoa ... hahah I just realized I started this thread w/o adding to it myself ..... here's me and muh woman ....
> ...


 thanks Karen .... yeah that's muh woman ehehe!!!

yeah i agree everyone's looking good with their significant others!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Alright Rod! They you are! LOL


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

1 year and 2 months.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

i dont have a picture of us together on the computer, so one of me then one of my girlfriend rachel. Sorry i have my shirt off lol i have noother pictures of me scanned..


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

this is her senior school picture, we been together for 3 years.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

it'll be 10 months on the 13th ... should be longer, but it was't "official" til then, heh. This is the most recent pic of us, and probably one of the worst, he needs a hair cut soooo bad... and we both look like retards.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

we have been seeing eachother for a year now, but officailly dating for 7 months, 4 days,22 hours and 14 minutes


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

5 years this V-Day...










Here's a better shot of Rich:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

5 years last jan 24! first pic is us when we first got together all happy and not knowing whats gonna happen









i was 15 and she was 18 here!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

5 years, a son, and all kinds of great drama later....


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

15 months


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Dated 3 yrs +

Married last July - Been married for 6 months and counting...

No pics at the moment...


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> 5 years, a son, and all kinds of great drama later....


 wow nationality is your woman bro? very pretty woman you have there, your a lucky guy


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

here is mine we been together for about a month


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

> wow nationality is your woman bro? very pretty woman you have there, your a lucky guy


Man i have to say you can't complain either!









ps: me --> all alone --> with myself --> for to long








But I'm sure one day she'll fall from her cloud


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lets all sing the song: if u cant get a lady use ur hands, if u cant get a lady use ur hands, when u really want to screw one but u cant because ur too dumb, if u cant get a lady use ur hands


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I've been on and off....


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> lets all sing the song: if u cant get a lady use ur hands, if u cant get a lady use ur hands, when u really want to screw one but u cant because ur too dumb, if u cant get a lady use ur hands


 hahahahaha, thats funny man made me spit up my soda


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> it'll be 10 months on the 13th ... should be longer, but it was't "official" til then, heh. This is the most recent pic of us, and probably one of the worst, he needs a hair cut soooo bad... and we both look like retards.


 man your boyfriend really reminds me of someone... some actor, i cant think of his name right now


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Xtremek43 said:


> rUBY84 said:
> 
> 
> > it'll be 10 months on the 13th ... should be longer, but it was't "official" til then, heh. This is the most recent pic of us, and probably one of the worst, he needs a hair cut soooo bad... and we both look like retards.:laugh:
> ...


 really?? - when you think of it let me know!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Heres a pic from our wedding a month ago in Punta Cana. Wev'e been together for 3 years and married for one month on Feb 12th.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/uplo...33/PICT0037.JPG


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

6 yrs this sept married since august 1 2003


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

It sucks being single. Dayum a lot of of u guys have got girls. Badforthesport, you girl is very hot. Harley guy has a hottie girl too. I like her outfit.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> Xtremek43 said:
> 
> 
> > rUBY84 said:
> ...


 That child star guy....he was in the movie the goonies...the one that spoke fluent spanish....THAT GUY!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> rUBY84 said:
> 
> 
> > Xtremek43 said:
> ...










mouth aka corey feldman


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

9 1/2 Months the 13th.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> here is mine we been together for about a month


 You didnt get her Slipp...quit lying.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> slipx888 said:
> 
> 
> > here is mine we been together for about a month
> ...


 lol...didn;t she say you were to young?/you been caught..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

My bro, Birdman and me and the strawberry queen.. 








seans to busy for us now, but hes the 14th fastest crew rower in the philadelphia region


----------



## Dasu95 (Oct 18, 2003)

15 kickass years


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

strawberry queens


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

> MR HARLEY Posted on Feb 10 2004, 11:52 PM
> QUOTE (slipx888 @ Feb 10 2004, 09:19 AM)
> here is mine we been together for about a month
> 
> You didnt get her Slipp...quit lying.


HAHAAaa...
Sing with me slipx888: If you can't get a lady use your hands .....


----------



## El Escarabajo (Feb 3, 2004)

this is me and my lady :bleh: 
were together for almost 5years...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

El Escarabajo said:


> this is me and my lady :bleh:
> were together for almost 5years...


 Hey, you look like Innes from the side. Uh-oh...


----------

